# Some Bolivian Ram questions



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

I have some bolivians in a 55g with sand substrate and now they are spawning. The male is digging multiple pits around the tank (its really funny to see him dig  ). My question is, do Bolivian Rams need sand substrate to spawn properly? I have another smaller 20 gallon tank, that i can use for spawning but it has gravel.


----------

